# what should i ask my consultant?



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all
well im going to my consultant today at 1.45 - not much time for any advice i know but if you could....i dont know what to say to him. i have finished my fourth month of clomid with no monitoring of any kind from my consultant (i went to my own doctor and lied and said the cons wanted day 21 and 3 bloods done). i was supposed to have a Hpingagram but the time the xray person was there never fell in with my cycle and he is only there every second friday(i live in a very rural area).I feel the consultant is just waitiing to say theres nothing more we can do for you. 
i actually asked him for the clomid myself the last time i saw him as i suffer from unexplained infertility. is there anything else i could ask him for?I have always felt pain in my right side when i am having my period when i was pregnant 8 years ago my midwife told me there was infection there however when i mention this to my cons he just nodded his head wisely. can i ask for an exploratry (sic) operation? i feel like just giving up and have lost all my fight. Was holding my 4month old nephew yesterday the same age as mine would have been had ivf worked and i just despaired.
i am now on CD22 -  clomid has lenghtened my cycle from 28 to 31 and 34 days so will wait till cd34 to test if that  doestnt come in the meantime. Please if you could rack your brains for me thank you all so much id would be lost without these boards.

Sooze


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sooze, just a quickie as I'm just on whilst the boss is out of the office!  At the very least you could insist on progesterone checks (day 21 or thereabouts depending on cycle length) to check clomid is working and you are ovulating.  has your partner had his semen analysis done?  Also the HSG would be good to check your tubes.  Everything might be clear and it might just be that it will take time but if you need reassurance this might be a good idea.  good luck. don't get fobbed off!  don't give up that after 4 months clomid hasn't worked. I'm now on month 8 and I remember dorey and some others who took as long as this to get their BFP xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi sweetpea

Not sure what advice I can really give but surely, as Flower says, your consultant (not GP) could give you progesterone blood tests (need to be 7 days past ovulation so cd21 only good if ovulate cd14)...could you ask for closer monitoring eg scans to check follies ? If the person who does the HSG isn't available that often (seems ridiculous doesn't it !) can you not be referred to another hospital where they have someone available at the right time for you ? What about a laparoscopy & dye (diagnostic operation) where they can check for endo and/or adhesions & flush dye through your tubes to check for blockages (similar to HSG) ?
I would really push for some more tests as you need some answers. Also, as Flower says, don't give up on the Clomid...I was only going to be on it for 3mths to boost things & then start IVF in October but we decided to stay on Clomid for another 3 mths & then if need to will start IVF in the new year...I'm currently in 2ww of 4th cycle so same as you hun.
Don't give up...and I know it's not easy but stay positive (I know, I should practise what I preach !)...but it aint over till the fat lady sings (well, until the wicked witch actually puts in an appearance anyway !).

Here's hoping it's your month...keeping fingers & toes crossed for you & lots of babydust winging its way to you from sunny London !
       

Take care
Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

thanks all i will ask about the hpg for defo and might ask for tests for the infection in my right side. i just got my day 3 results back and they are

FSH 8.9
LH 4.9 WHICH IS WORRYING
PROGESTERONE 1.160
OESTRIDAIL  177
TSH 2.10

PROGESTERONE IS A LITTLE LOW BNUT IN DAY 21 IT WAS 306 SO NOT SO WORRIED A BOUT THAT THE MORE I SEE THESE RESULTS THE MORE I THINK MY PROBLEM LIES IN LOW LH - THINNK I MIGHT SAY THAT TO HIM.

THANKS GIRLS AND WILL TELL ALL THE MIN I GET HOME.

LOVE YA ALL
SOOZE


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

HI MINXY
REALLY INTERESTED TO READ THAT DAY 21 IS GOOD ONLY IF OVULATED ON DAY 14 . WELL I  KNOW I DIDNT BECAUSE CLOMID HAS REALLY MESSED MY CYLE - I WOULD SAY I PROBABLY OVULATED ON DAY 20. AND THEN GOT THE DAY 21 TESTS DONE THE VERY NEXT DAY WHICH WOULD ACCOUNT FOR THE HIGH OESTRIAL LEVEL AS EGGS WERE RELEASED. I WAS TOLD THAT EGGS RELEASED HIGH LEVEL OF OESTRALIOL BY ANOTHER LOVELY ON THESE BOARDS SO THE HIGH OEST LEVELS WOULD MAKE SENSE.
CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT FSH ETC SHOULD BE ON DAY AFTER OVULATION 

THANKS

SOOZE


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hun

I've no idea what FSH level should be straight after ovulation as they check this between cd2-5 or 6, usually cd3.

If you only ovulated on cd20 then having a progesterone level test on cd21 would have been no point as progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation...you should have had it done on cd27...

As for your LH level of 4.9 then that's fine...I've written a fuller reply to your other post.

Gotta go as have hairdressers appt !

Take care sweet
Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi everyone and special thanks to Minxy and flowerpot.

Well im back from the consultant. I didnt see the guy ive always seen i saw a new man today. he said my results were fine - there was no reason why i shouldnt be pregnant he thinks it could be blocked tubes or just unexplained infertility. hes not sending me for the HSG because he said regardless of what they find they would suggest further help for me i.e. IVF. So im going to phone tomorrow and make an appointment at the place where had last IVF done.
fingers crossed for us all
love 
Sooze


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi suzie,
          i know this is to late but thought i would post a wee message. i never know what to ask either! I am on cd21 had scan on friday and had 1 follie had +ve opk yesterday so fingers crossed, have been on clomid nearly a year and this is only the 3rd time i will have ovulated (if i have). Now its time to wait 2-3 weeks before testing, my cycles are at least 35 days (was 60 days last month and had to take medroxyprogesterone to bring on bleed). Have to start thinking about ivf as only have 2 more months on clomid before taking me off it, have you had ivf before? will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

good luck to all you other girls sending lots of baby dust,
                                                        twiggy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sooze, glad you got a few answers. loads of luck on the next step of your journey xxxx


----------

